# Incubator Disaster



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello, my name is Kat and I'm brand new to this forum. I started raising chickens a year ago...starting with 17 Guinea Fowl to help with the crazy amount of ticks. We lost many to predators and were down to 5 when something got my 2 hens sitting on 22 eggs. I bought an incubator and 12 hatched. So cool! Now im hooked! I heard that Bantams were very broody so I got 5 eggs, 2 hatched - Millie and Willie. I enjoyed the hatching experience so much, I got 9 Silkie eggs that were due to hatch tomorrow (Sept 30) Thursday I took them out of the turner and added some hot water for humidity. I candled them and 5 of the 9 were active. Last nite one started pipping! So exciting....I got up every couple of hours and there was no activity... No change, today nothing....what happened? I'm sure the one that had broken thru the shell is gone and I don't know why. I'm really bumming....anyone know what happened?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Kat, and welcome! I have never used an incubator, so I'm not the one to try to answer your question. I just wanted to welcome you! Someone should be along soon to help you! I wouldn't give up on them yet, though.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome, i appreciate it. I still have them in the incubator, haven't opened it....don't understand why one started pipping and stopped  I've had 2 other successful hatches. I'm so sad.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry you're so sad. Welcome to the Forum. Some times the chicks just get trapped and they die. You could open the egg up and look. When you learn, the next hatch goes better.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't want to see them dead  I ordered more eggs, I'll try again. Going to candle them tomorrow nite, their hatch date...but I'm sure they're gone. They were doing so well...I candled them Thursday nite and they were alive and moving...last nite one was pipping....I don't understand what happened...


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh, and thank you for the welcome


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Do you recommend the last 3 days on the screen or in an egg carton? I realized when my 12 Guineas hatched 9 days ago that they were bumping into and rolling the other eggs all around. 4 didn't hatch and I think that's why....?


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

At day 18 put them on the screen. The bumping and rolling around by the already hatched chicks doesn't hurt, as long as you have room in the incubator.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

How were your temps and humidity levels?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

The temp was 100 and humidity was between 61 and 65%


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I pulled one of the 2 red plugs and the humidity dropped dramatically (in the beginning, not the last 3 days) so could it have been not enough airflow? I was sure not to block any of the air holes. I had the reservoirs filled, I had 4 plastic cup bottoms with water and cut a sponge in half...too much water? It's what I did with my other 2 hatches.....they hatched. I just candled them and they're dead. I'm sad I did order more eggs so I'm not giving up, I just want to get it right this time.


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

What was your humidity during the first 19 days?


----------



## ftwchopper (Aug 5, 2012)

Humidity for the first 19 days should be around 45 to 50%. The last three days you can increase it to 65%.Too much humidity when turning and the chicks drown in the shell when they pip the air sac.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

The first 19 days the humidity went from 17% to 21%....today I took them out of the turner and added water and it's up to 51%. Can't get it any higher.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

the humidity was only 41% this morning.....


----------



## ftwchopper (Aug 5, 2012)

Try adding a clean wet sponge in with the eggs...


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I have one in there, I also cut 2 plastic cups down to about an inch and have warm water in those....I'm afraid they're going to shrink wrap


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Move them to the bathroom and turn on the shower?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

For how long?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

That's a good idea, I shower in the morning, hubby after work in the evening and I could run the hot shower, except I work 8 - 4


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Twice a day. Or use s vaporizer?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Twice a day. Or use a vaporizer? They are pretty inexpensive and can be found at most drug stores.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm going to say it's too late to move them....got up at 2 am to use the bathroom, checked on the eggs....one is pipping! Finally went back to sleep and dreamed they all hatched. Got up 6:30 no progress at all on the pipping and no pipping with other 19. I'm talking to them....come on Mama's wittle chicks, you can do it. I don't want to go to work, will be a long day. Oh my, I'm sitting right next to the bator and I heard a peep! If I wasn't the boss I'd call out sick  Oh my, wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Just got home from work, no chicks....I still hear a little peep every couple of minutes. The one and only egg that was pipping has no change what-so-ever since 7:30 this morning and it's almost 4:30.

The humidity is only 45%, should I open up and add warm water?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Now the humidity is 51%, the temp is 100.1 ... Should I help the one who's pipping? If I do and it dies I'll feel awful...if I DON'T and it dies I'll feel awful! There is only 1 peeping, it must be the same one that has a little pip ... I wish there was a Silkie doctor to call! Stressed!


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Reading through your posts, I wonder if you have a bad humidity sensor? I suggest getting it calibrated or buying a backup sensor. I've never incubated eggs before so don't have any good advice for your silkie peeper.

Good luck.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks...the little one peeps louder when I talk to it....I wish I knew for sure it was the one that's pipping....I feel so helpless


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

How are they doing now?


----------



## CrazyBirdLady (Sep 29, 2012)

6 hatched out of 20....they're a week old today and they're adorable! No more incubator for me, I'll let them hatch their own. Now to figure out who's a hen and who's a rooster


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy for you crazybirdlady! I have never incubated but sure it can be a real nail biter ! Post some pics soon!


----------

